# PM9 Vs. Glock 26?



## Alpacino

Mike I thought you answered this one somewhere. I remembered you wrote it somewhere. But what are your guys thoughts on getting the Glock 26 vs PM9. I still like the Keltec P3AT but from what I read I think i might go with one of the 2 above.


----------



## PhilR.

Well, I'm not Mike, but this is on the public forum....

I have both pistols, so I have nothing against either model, or either brand.....

The Glock is more accurate and more reliable, and cheaper too. IMO it makes a great ccw. Ours has run 100% for about 2k rounds, and has fed and fired everything we've thrown at it.

I purchased my PM9 because I wanted something easier to conceal than the G26 when wearing minimal summer clothing. It now runs 100%, but did have some issues at first. It borders on incredibly easy to conceal. Even though it is light in weight, I find it very easy to shoot. My wife can handle the recoil too, but she doesn't like how the backstrap nubs dig into her palm. Trigger pull is long, but easy and not gritty.

Based on what I've read, it seems like there are a lot more people who have problems with their PM9 vs. the G26. IOW, you might get a good one, and you might not. As long as you know this in advance and are willing to work with Kahr (if you have to), then a PM9 makes a very good ccw. Overall though, if I could only have one ccw, it would be the Glock.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Mike Barham

*PhilR.* beat me to it. I couldn't have said it any better.

For a belt/shoulder rig, I'd choose the Glock. For anything else, get the Kahr.


----------



## Alpacino

Okay I was 90% sure I was going to trade in my Springfield XD. 40 Subcompact for the Glock 26, but then I started reading the thread on ccw carry. It seems like alot of people liked the Keltec 3AT but when researching the threads on that I heard different opinions.

Would you get the Keltec 3At in addition to the Glock 26? I'm trying to decide on whether I should still get the Glock 26 and the Keltec or should I just get the Sig P232 .380?

Overall, to clarify I am looking for a CCW gun but for me I usually wear shorts (no belts) or exercise shorts. I'm usually in shorts shirt and flip flops except for winter when I wear sweat/track pants and shirt, maybe a sweater. I am beginning to wonder if the Glock 26 will be too heavy to carry. I do have the Glock 19 and 23 already and again too heavy for carry at least for me.


----------



## PhilR.

Alpacino said:


> I am beginning to wonder if the Glock 26 will be too heavy to carry. I do have the Glock 19 and 23 already and again too heavy for carry at least for me.


It seems that from your choice of clothing, you don't have need for a belt. I think the G26 is heavy enough to need a good belt in order to be comfortable. Besides, there isn't much difference between a 19 and a 26, so if you find the 19 to be too heavy, then in all likelyhood you will find the 26 to be too heavy as well.

I have a P3AT too, but I only carry that during a fairly narrow set of circumstances. A PM9 would be a better all-round ccw, IMO.

I couldn't see getting a 232 if you already have an XD compact. The Sig is a great pistol, but it's as big as a Glock 26, but uses a less powerful caliber. Get a Sig if you happen to like them, but IMO a G26 (or XDc, or P99c, or M&Pc) would make a more logical choice. Then again, logic doesn't always play into a purchase decision.

You know, since weight seems to be of concern, you should really consider an S&W Airweight, like one of those Scandium .357's or a 442...

PhilR.


----------



## hideit

i agree
i have a g26 and it is great but to carry in a pocket - no
but the kahr i put in my jeans and fits very nice without a holster

i'd get the kahr pm9 if i didn't own either


----------



## Alpacino

Phil,

Thanks for your replies. I am going to go with the Glock 26 they just don't have in stock right now of 2 places where I go. I am still interested in the Keltec considering my clothes and the types of shorts or track pants I tend to lean towards. But I did try to shoot the 26 and very reliable and accurate with it. I have the 19 and 23 already if I haven't mentioned that already. But considering I'm used to and prefer the Glock trigger and it's reliability I am going with it. I am just curious to how the Kel tec 3AT shoots? and if one can rely on it if it came down to it. If so I will probably get the Kel tec as well for my summer clothes and then use the 26 for the winter.


----------



## Mike Barham

My P3AT works great, and I have no problems relying on it for defense. Bear in mind, of course, that it is neither as powerful nor as easy to shoot well as a Glock 26. But it's a good "light duty" defense gun for those occasions when you can't carry anything bigger.


----------



## JeffWard

Buy em both!

What do you want for that worthless XD40??? lol

Jeff


----------



## PhilR.

Alpacino said:


> I am just curious to how the Kel tec 3AT shoots? and if one can rely on it if it came down to it.


Like Mike, I too have had no problems at all with my P3AT, and I have enough confidence in it to use it as a ccw in my local area (I don't carry anything smaller than a nine when venturing away from our small and friendly college town).

As for how it shoots, well... no surprises there. It has a bit of snap to it, but even my wife can handle it with no problems. The grip is of course very narrow, so I will slip on a Hogue grip for extended range sessions. My pistol flings the empties well away, so no problems with hot empties hitting your head or going down your shirt. The sights are not easily seen, but I do most of my shooting with this pistol at about four yards, and sight along the top of the barrel and not worry too much about sight alignment. I'm 6'3"/225 with hands to match, and I do not find the grip size to be too small at all.

A few things to keep in mind about the P3AT. They are not the easiest pistol to field-strip. The takedown pin is a bit fussy to extract, but once you get it out, the rest is pretty normal. Be aware that the ejector is a very small and separate piece that slips into a groove at the left rear of the frame, and will fall out if the open frame is turned upside down. More than one person has accidentally dumped the ejector and reassembled the pistol without it, and then wondered why the pistol will not function properly. Don't worry about reassembling the ejector if you dump yours - it fits only one way back in it's little groove, so it's easy to figure out.

Also be aware that the KT's need a good cleaning and lube job before you hit the range. IMO polishing the feed ramp is a good idea too, if you have a Dremel tool or similar. There are more preparatory procedures, known as a "fluff & buff" (look at the KTOG.org website for details), but I did not do a complete f&b. I just did a complete cleaning and lube and polished the ramp, and mine functions just fine. If you're interested, I use Shooter's Choice Gun Grease on the rails.

hth,
PhilR.


----------

